# الدفاع الامريكية تفرج عن فيلم يصور تدمير القمر الصناعي المعطل قبل سقوطه على الأرض



## جاسر (10 مارس 2008)

في مشهد تاريخي نادر وبعد جدال طويل تم تدمير القمر الصناعي المخصص للإستكشاف والتجسس وأحيطت بياناته بسرية تامة والذي يعتقد أنه القمر L-21 والذي تم إطلاقة منذ سنتين من قاعدة في كليفورنيا، وكانت جهات تقنية عالمية قد طالبت بعدم تدميره معتقدة بأن عملية التدمير قد تسبب تلوثاً فضائياً نتيجة لحمولته الضخمة من الوقود شديد السمية والذي يسمى هيدرازين بينما أكدت الولايات المتحدة انها لا تستهدف من عملية التدمير إجراء تجارب وانما خوفاً من سقوط القمر في أماكن مؤهولة وتسببه في كارثة إنسانية. 
عملية ناجحة بكل المقاييس 
في يوم الأربعاء 20فبراير 2008وفي الساعة السابعة والنصف مساء أنطلق صاروخ تقليدي من نوع SM-3 من على متن السفينة ليك ايري القابعة في مياه المحيط الباسيفيكس ليلاقي القمر الصناعي المعطل والذي يسير بسرعة 17الف ميل في الساعة في مدر حول الارض وعلى ارتفاع متوسط من سطح الارض يقارب 130ميلاً ليدمره كلياً ويظهر وميض قوي في السماء ليؤكد عدم الحاجة إلى إطلاق صاروخ وكان ضابط كبير أكد في اليوم التالي إنفجار خزان الوقود من ثلاث ظواهر هي الوميض القوي الذي لا يصدر الا من طاقة كبيرة وأيضا الغمامة البخارية وأخيراً التحليل الطيفي للصور الملتقطة، وكانت (الرياض) قد رصدت في يوم الأحد الموافق 25محرم 1429العدد 14468أول إعلان عن هذا القمر وسيناريوهات السقوط المتوقعة وبعد اسبوعين تقريباً إنتشر الخبر بشكل مذهل ومرعب خاصة مع إعلان نوع الوقود السام وخطورته وطالبت الصين بالشفافية في نشر المعلومات الناتجة من عملية التفجير ومتابعة نتائجه التي يبدو انها كانت غير مؤثرة على طبقات الارض أو الفضاء حيث كان إرتفاع القمر منخفضاً ويتجه نحو الأرض ببطأ مما يثير الشكوك حول إنفجار محتوياته السامة نتيجة الإحتكاك بالغلاف الجوي وهذا ربما ما دعى الأمريكان إلى عملية التفجير والتي ادت إلى تقطع القمر إلى أشلاء صغيرة ومتوسطة الحجم أحترقت معظمها بعد ساعات قليلة من عملية التفجير أثناء اختراقها للغلاف الجوي، اما الصاروخ SM-3 وهو مأخوذ عن الكلمة Standard mesile-3 فقد تم تجربته في العام الماضي على مثل هذه الاعتراضات وقيل انه قادر على الوصول إلى إرتفاع مئة ميل من سطح الارض، ويحمل الصاروخ ألف رطل من الوقود ويبلغ قطره عشرين بوصة ومع ذلك فقد تم تعديل مواصفات ثلاثة من الصواريخ لكي تقوم بهذه المهمة وأظهرت صور من موقع وزارة الدفاع الامريكية أخصائي التحكم في الإطلاق اندريو جاكسون وهو في مركز التحكم لحظة إطلاق الصاروخ، كما أفرجت عن مشهدي فيديو طول أحدهما حوالي الدقيقة تظهر لحظة الإنطلاق وحتى لحظة الارتطام كما يوجد مشهد آخر يقارب 28دقيقة يشتمل على المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أقيم في اليوم التالي. 

سقوط الاقمار الصناعية..وتاريخ مخيف 
إنه جسم ساخن جداً يسير نحو الارض بسرعة هائلة تفوق سرعة الصوت وسيحتك بالغلاف الجوي ليزداد إحتراقاً ولهيباً ثم سيسقط على البشر ليدمر قرى بكاملها أو اجزاء منها، هذا السيناريو المرعب هو مايتخيله أي شخص يسمع بقرب سقوط إحدى الأقمار الصناعية، ففي عام 1979م إنتهى العمر الافتراضي للمعمل الفضائي الضخم سكاي لاب وفقد طاقته ثم اتجه نحو الأرض،قامت وقتها ناسا بعرض العديد من الافكار نحو إرسال مركبة فضائية مزودة بوقود للمحطة الفضائية التي خرجت عن مدارها ولكن الانهيار الكبير في أنظمة الخلايا الشمسية الضخمة المرتبطة بالمحطة جعلت من المستحيل الحصول على بيانات دقيقة عن حركتها والتحكم فيها فكان السقوط بعد إحدى عشر عاما من العمل المتواصل هو النهاية الحتمية، وفي الحادي عشر من يوليو 1979م توجت المحطة التي تزن 78طناً نحو البشر الذين عاشوا شهوراً من الرعب حتى انها ظهرت في افلام الكرتون والمسلسلات ليسقط بسلام في المحيط الهندي بالقرب من الشواطئ الأسترالية حتى ان اجزاء من المحطة وجدت في مناطق مختلفة في الغرب الأسترالي (منطقة سبارسلي) والتي يوجد بها اعداد كبيرة من البشر ولكن لم يصلب احد، أما الأكثر رعباً بالفعل فهو سقوط القمر الصناعي النووي كوزموس -954 وهو قمر صناعي روسي عسكري تم إطلاقه في 18سبتمر 1977م وكان من المفترض أن يقوم القمر بإطلاق المحرك النووي في مدار حول الارض عند انتهاء عمره الافتراضي ليبقى في مدار حول الأرض لمئات السنين، ولكن ماحدث ان الروس فقدوا التحكم كلياً بالقمر ولم يعد بالإمكان فصل المحرك عن القمر الذي بدأ يتوجه نحو الأرض ليحتك بالغلاف الجوي الكثيف الذي سيقلل من حركته ويجعله ينهار كلياً، وقد تكتم الروس كلياً حول مايجري في فوق رؤوس الناس، ولكن الامريكان كانوا قد اكتشفوا المشكلة ووضعوا مخططات طارئة لمواجهة الكارثة المحتملة ومن ذلك فريق متحرك لملاحقة الحطام ورصد تأثيراته،وفي الرابع والعشرين من يناير 1978م سقط الحطام على الأراضي الكندية في منطقة ثلجية كثيفة، وانطلق الفريق الأمريكي بالتعاون مع الكنديين بحثاً عن وأكتشف مجموعة من المستكشفين أحد قطع الحطام ولمسها بيده وهو يلبس القفازات الكثيفة ولحسن حظه ان هذه القطعة من الحطام لم تكن تحمل كمية تذكر من الوقود النووي وعندما اخبر السلطات وصل فريق كبير ليكتشف الأجزاء الأخرى التي تحتوي وقودا يكفي لقتل الشخص خلال ساعتين فقط بمجرد الاقتراب منه، وتم تجميع جميع الأجزاء في عملية تكلفت أكثر من ستة ملايين دولار دفع السوفيت نصفها بعد ثلاث سنوات من المفاوضات وكذلك حصل مع كوزموس - 1402وهو قمرصناعي نووي أيضاً وتم اطلاقه في نهاية اغسطس 1982م ثم سقط في 23يناير 1983م في المحيط الهندي واختفى كلياً ولكنه في هذه المرة اثار ضجة وخوفاً أكبر لدى البشر على الأرض بالرغم من تأكيدات الروس أنهم يسيطرون تماماً عليه ومع ذلك سقط القمر بالمحرك النووي وبعد ذلك قرر الروس إيقاف الأقمار المزودة بالطاقة النووية، اما القمر الصناعي العلمي LDEF-1 فيحكي قصة نجاح نادرة حيث استطاعت المركبة الفضائية كولومبيا ان تلتقطه من الفضاء ووضعه في خزانتها والعودة به إلى الأرض في 20يناير 1990م، القمر LDEF-1 عمره عشرة شهور فقط واطلق في ابريل 1980م وكانت المركبة الفضائية تشالنجر قوم بشحة بالوقود قبل ان تحصل الكارثة في 28يناير 1986م التي دمر فيها تشالنجر عندما انفجر بعد لحظات من إقلاعه ومقتل جميع طاقمه، وتوقف الدعم لهذا القمر نظراً لتوقف الرحلات وتوقع الجميع سقوط القمر الذي يزن 10اطنان قبل ان ينقذه كولومبو ويعود به غلى الارض سالماً لكي يعاد استخدامه لاحقاً، ونعود للروس مرة اخرى عندما كانت المحطة الفضائية الذتي تزن 20طن والتي كانت مرتبطة بالمحطة الرئيسية مير التي اصبحت محطة دائمة في الفضاء ساليوت -7 وهو أسم المحطة والتي أستهلكت معظم وقودها للانتقال إلى مدار أبعد عن الأرض عام 1989م عاشت نفس مراحل سكاي لاب وفي عام 1991م كانت ساليوت قد فقدت اهم مصادر الطاقة وهي ألواح الطاقة الشمسية ونظراً لابتعاد المحطة في مدار يسمى مدار التخزين فقد كان بالإمكان إرسال مركبة فضائية لتزويدها بالوقود ولكن الروس لم يكونوا قد جربوا القيام بمثل هذه المهام من قبل ولهذا تركت المحطة لتواجه مصيرها وسقطت في السابع من فبراير 1991م على الأراضي الارجنتينية على بعد 400كيلومتر فقط من العاصمة بيونيس ايرس بدون اصابات تذكر بعد ان أضاءت عملية اختراق القمر في المجال الجوي سماء دول امريكا الجنوبية في مشهد مثير ونادر.



المصدر: http://www.alriyadh.com/2008/03/10/article324639.html


----------



## م المصري (10 مارس 2008)

موضوع ...... رائع ...... ماتع ........ و مفيد 

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا القدير ..... و سيتم التنويه عنه في معرض نقاشنا عن الفضلات الفضائيه 

النقاش العلمي حول السؤال الاول للمسابقه الاولي : الفضلات الفضائيه 

كذا الصاروخ المستخدم .... هو من الصواريخ عالية التطور و التي تطلق من الوحدات البحرية 

لمزيد من المعلومات : 

http://www.designation-systems.net/dusrm/m-161.html

http://www.raytheon.com/products/stellent/groups/public/documents/*******/cms01_055769.pdf

تحياتي ​


----------



## جاسر (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

حياك الله وبياك 

جميل أن تربط الموا


----------



## جاسر (11 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حياك الله وبياك مشرفنا القدير 

جميل أن تربط المواضيع ببعضها البعض 

تحااااايااااي


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً أخى الكريم


----------

